# Steering Wheel Discoloration



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you wear any rings? It looks like a ring is making contact with the seams and chipping away at the finish.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

See if they'll cover it, honestly to me it looks like contact wear as well so they may try to say it's not covered. I'd still try.

Good luck.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks I wear a wedding ring but I really don't hold the steering down there at all and there are no other marks anyplace on the wheel.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

that isn't discoloration, it is the leather actually chipping off. I would see if they will replace it under warranty, but since it is kind of "normal wear & tear" they might not. But less than 3 years is an awfully short amount of time for this to happen. Do you ever drive with wet hands?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is this the premium leather wrapped wheel if so I would demand a new one those are not supposed to do that this early.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> that isn't discoloration, it is the leather actually chipping off. I would see if they will replace it under warranty, but since it is kind of "normal wear & tear" they might not. But less than 3 years is an awfully short amount of time for this to happen. Do you ever drive with wet hands?



No I never drive with wet hands. thanks


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Is this the premium leather wrapped wheel if so I would demand a new one those are not supposed to do that this early.


Yes it is the premium wrapped leather steering wheel. I thought they were never suppose to this since that is the point of having leather.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> Yes it is the premium wrapped leather steering wheel. I thought they were never suppose to this since that is the point of having leather.


At first I wasn't sure if you had the leather wrapped one or not, now I see the stitching in your photo. Yes leather almost always start doing this eventually, sweaty hands or if you have something on your hands can cause this. Even a chemical cleaner can damage the leather.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

It's on the lower left side? Where you rub your leg when you get in and out of your car? Use tilt steering....


----------

